# Gtx 760 vs R9-270X vs R9-280X vs GTX 650TI BOOST!



## ACidBaseD (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello fellow members, i am in a very complex situation right now and i need urgent help :'(

There's a sale right now [In India]
I'm getting MSI NVIDIA N760 TF 2GD5/OC for 338$[Original price = 360$] [Sale is only for 4days]
Zotac 760 AMP edition 322$ [Original price 338$]
650ti boost 2gb for 209$ [Original price 221$]

The R9-270X/280X hasn't been launched in India yet but according to previous trends their approximate value will be 30% more expensive that the US pirce i.e 273$ and 403$
respectively [These prices are a guess, they can be less/more expensive] 

So which will be my best bet ?
1. Wait for cards to be released and know the final price [it can take upto/more than 1 month for the card - will use iGPU till then]
2. Buy the 760 right now
3.Buy the 650ti boost now then buy the 20nm gpu next year
4.R9-280X is worth the extra 40-60$ so go for that?
5. Any other options?

Also i dont want to play each and every game on absolutely maxed-out ultra settings, i just want them to look beautifull at 1080p [I'm guessing High settings = beautifull and very high/ultra = I wont be able to notice difference from high]

I'm leaning towards nVidia for PhysX and Leaning towards AMD for Mantle! [If i go for 650ti boost all my problems can be solved since i can buy a new gpu in 13months
If i buy anything excpet the 650ti boost i wont be able to upgrade for atleast 2 years

Also i want to be able to play all the next gen games possible!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 15, 2013)

When questions like this come up, you should look at benchmarks. the R9-280x will be faster then all the cards you are trying to compare, as it is a rebranded 7970 GHZ edition.


----------

